# [ROK] South Korea | road infrastructure • expressways • 대한민국



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

South Korea is just so cool!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

can i post some pics? 

Yeongdong highway in winter


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

another tour !

Jung-ang highway 






















































(pics by Purmoe(푸르뫼)_daum.blog )


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(pics by Purmoe(푸르뫼)_daum.blog )


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(pics by Purmoe(푸르뫼)_daum.blog )


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

'home-coming road war'

it's special holiday now in korea.. (similar with thanksgiving day)
so many people come back their hometown from big cities such as Seoul..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thus, seoul has little cars on her roads temporarily


















but it's some strange, ,I doubt if this emptiness of roads means that seoul is empty.. .. actually the most cars are still in Seoul, for example, my apartment parking lot is full of cars still now, which take a rest following their owners.. I guess the emptiness of roads maybe is 'temporary' just for holidays now..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Gyeongbu Highway.. (Seoul~Busan.. it's one of the main lines)



























(by 은선도사_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(by 은선도사_dcinside)


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

Does Korea slap foreign cars with high import tax? I notice, with the exception of a Bimmer and a Benz, all the cars in this thread are Korean.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

yes.. high tax on those... but not high as much as before.. and also imported cars are very popular,, especially koreans really like european cars..(oh,, if u american,, sorry).. so imported cars are very fast increasing... butttttt . nevertheless ,, korean cars overwhelm here still now.. maybe I feel koreans have very high confidence(trust) in korean cars.. not just cuz of price thing.. thanks..


----------



## AUchamps (Apr 26, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> yes.. high tax on those... but not high as much as before.. and also imported cars are very popular,, especially koreans really like european cars..(oh,, if u american,, sorry).. so imported cars are very fast increasing... butttttt . nevertheless ,, korean cars overwhelm here still now.. maybe I feel koreans have very high confidence(trust) in korean cars.. not just cuz of price thing.. thanks..


Thanks to the Free Trade Agreements made between SK and the USA, hopefully we'll be seeing more American branded cars on the road over there. We're building great Hyundai cars here in Alabama and soon Kias next door in Georgia.

The Southern USA enjoys building Korean cars.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

AUchamps said:


> Thanks to the Free Trade Agreements made between SK and the USA, hopefully we'll be seeing more American branded cars on the road over there. We're building great Hyundai cars here in Alabama and soon Kias next door in Georgia.
> 
> The Southern USA enjoys building Korean cars.


yep.. now, a funny thing is,, that after GM bought Daewoo here,, they bring their GM cars in this country and sell those cars through Daewoo.. then, even the name Daewoo was attached to those cars,.. while they export the Daewoo cars produced here to foreign countries... so, actually Daewoo cars are a litte shown here, compared to other korean cars..,, but GM cars are much more than before... anyway,, generally american cars are increasing now remarkably than before...


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

firmanhadi said:


> Does Korea slap foreign cars with high import tax? I notice, with the exception of a Bimmer and a Benz, all the cars in this thread are Korean.


It's 8%. And American cars, being the fuel guzzers that they are, are relatively disadvantaged compared to other import cars because Korean car owners have to pay more tax for cars that use more fuel. Nonetheless, you can occassionaly see Lincolns, and less often Cadillacs. The main motive for rich Koreans to purchase imported luxury cars is the rarity of parts.. it takes a fortune to fix them, so other drivers, especially the ruthless cab drivers, are more careful around imported luxury cars. Hence, less possibility of accidents and increased safety.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I noticed that Korean expressways have more buses on their far left lane than in other countries. I also read that Korean drivers love to cut others off and hog up the left lane.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

LtBk said:


> I noticed that Korean expressways have more buses on their far left lane than in other countries. I also read that Korean drivers love to cut others off and hog up the left lane.


oh, nope.. in this way, prejudice spreads... and debate happens.. 

well... those most left lane in expressways is the exclusive one just for buses... to give priority to public transportation rather than individual cars..
especially such long holidays as Chuseok in korea,, so many people return to their hometown,.. so those many cars concentrate in expressways and get traffic jam.. but on the other hand,, many other people use buses also more efficiently,, actually thanks to those exclusive lanes,, buses go faster than so many bumper to bumper private cars... 

yep,, of course,, many koreans sometimes tend to cut off others on the roads.. but,, such tendency and road system are different things... 
I hope it's good enough answer..


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Mussoda said:


> maybe I feel koreans have very high confidence(trust) in korean cars.. not just cuz of price thing.. thanks..


Funny, Korean cars weren´t that good here in Europe, until a couple of years... Everybody liked Japanese cars better, because of their incredible durability.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> Funny, Korean cars weren´t that good here in Europe, until a couple of years... Everybody liked Japanese cars better, because of their incredible durability.


oh,,guy.. your comment is a little funny.. yeah,, korean cars were not that good., so whatever..... ??? whatever europeans like more... koreans like korean cars and are confident of those.. maybe,, those must be have something for that,.. (i'm not car expert.. man) 

anyway,, thanks for this nice thread.. guy..


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

Actually, Koreans were more aggressive drivers in the past, when the country was still industrializing at a rapid pace. Traffic and air pollution was much worse back then, primarily because the number of lane miles on roads in Korea could not keep up with the increase in vehicles on the road. Car ownership has leveled off in recent years.

This was one of two big changes I noticed when I visited Korea in 2004... my previous visit had been in 1996. Traffic was a lot better in every way: roads in better condition, drivers were less impatient, etc. Also, the cities just looked nicer. There was more landscaping and less trash on a lot of the streets.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I guess the traffic over there is worse than New York City.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Rail Claimore said:


> Actually, Koreans were more aggressive drivers in the past, when the country was still industrializing at a rapid pace. Traffic and air pollution was much worse back then, primarily because the number of lane miles on roads in Korea could not keep up with the increase in vehicles on the road. Car ownership has leveled off in recent years.
> 
> This was one of two big changes I noticed when I visited Korea in 2004... my previous visit had been in 1996. Traffic was a lot better in every way: roads in better condition, drivers were less impatient, etc. Also, the cities just looked nicer. There was more landscaping and less trash on a lot of the streets.


your observation (or analysis) about the situation here are very keen and exact... cool....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

an IC of Hyeonpung~Gimcheon highway,.. which newly built lately.....










actually, a rare scene in korea..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

in Seoul.. 
a ramp amongst Cheongdam bridge and North Riverside highway.









(by billy _ nightview.kr)


----------



## Draminoss (Apr 6, 2008)

Mussoda said:


> in Seoul..
> a ramp amongst Cheongdam bridge and North Riverside highway.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, do you have a map with the motorways of Korea ?
and be not afraid my friend, in Greece *Hyundai* have 10,2 % of the Car-Market, after the Olympic Games 2004 in Athens (Hyundai the main Sponsor) Greeks like this Cars.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Draminoss said:


> Hi, do you have a map with the motorways of Korea ?
> and be not afraid my friend, in Greece *Hyundai* have 10,2 % of the Car-Market, after the Olympic Games 2004 in Athens (Hyundai the main Sponsor) Greeks like this Cars.



thanks, your words and good information.. 

and hope this map can be helpful for you.. This map was published a couple of years ago, but not bad to get general view about the roads network. 
(original map is in my HD)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

See page 1, first post for a map.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

some highways and I.C's in seoul















































































(from Dank Me_flickr)


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

^^Nice pics!

I've noticed that on some bridges and in tunnels the lanes are divided by a continous line, instead of a dashed one. Does that mean that overtaking isn't allowed there? If so, why??

like here:


----------



## AUchamps (Apr 26, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> yep.. now, a funny thing is,, that after GM bought Daewoo here,, they bring their GM cars in this country and sell those cars through Daewoo.. then, even the name Daewoo was attached to those cars,.. while they export the Daewoo cars produced here to foreign countries... so, actually Daewoo cars are a litte shown here, compared to other korean cars..,, but GM cars are much more than before... anyway,, generally american cars are increasing now remarkably than before...


Yep, GM rebrands those Daewoos as Suzukis. There's like 1 or 2 Suzuki cars that are actually Japanese made and the rest are just former Daewoos with heavy GM influence.

Speaking of Hyundai, here's an article from the local newspaper out of Montgomery, Alabama on more growth at the Hyundai plant in town: http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080508/NEWS/805080330


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

CborG said:


> ^^Nice pics!
> 
> I've noticed that on some bridges and in tunnels the lanes are divided by a continous line, instead of a dashed one. Does that mean that overtaking isn't allowed there? If so, why??
> 
> like here:


I thought it's matter of safety. (exactly i don't know) I guess they are inclined to over-speed to dash across line,.. and tunnel and long bridges seem not fit for over-speed on the safety aspect.,
thanks, guy..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

AUchamps said:


> Yep, GM rebrands those Daewoos as Suzukis. There's like 1 or 2 Suzuki cars that are actually Japanese made and the rest are just former Daewoos with heavy GM influence.
> 
> Speaking of Hyundai, here's an article from the local newspaper out of Montgomery, Alabama on more growth at the Hyundai plant in town: http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080508/NEWS/805080330


thanx, nice information..
well. I don't know whether the sports car project would be just for filling up capacity and wonder whether the project is really being planned by the company,, but i just curious about how their sports car section will be there,.. great news !


----------



## AUchamps (Apr 26, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> thanx, nice information..
> well. I don't know whether the sports car project would be just for filling up capacity and wonder whether the project is really being planned by the company,, but i just curious about how their sports car section will be there,.. great news !


And with regards to the new Kia plant under construction at the Georgia/Alabama state line(about 70 miles up I-85 from Montgomery, where the Hyundai plant is), it seems that the proposed Hyundai/Kia pickup truck will not come to pass.

http://www.reuters.com/article/ousiv/idUSSEO3184220080509

^I suppose it does make more sense with the current economic times that a small car would do well. Hopefully you guys in SK will be just as pleased with the quality of Georgia built Kias as you are of Alabama built Hyundais.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

AUchamps said:


> Hopefully you guys in SK will be just as pleased with the quality of Georgia built Kias as you are of Alabama built Hyundais.


very glad to hear that.. 
actually, I didn't expect the factory line in US would be influenced by oil prices,,, cuz i heard little about any efforts by US government to face against global skyrocketting of oil prices lately, and therefore guessed US just in safety relatively about it., ..


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful Beautiful kay:



Mussoda said:


> some highways and I.C's in seoul
> 
> 
> (from Dank Me_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

5684 said:


> Beautiful Beautiful kay:


Hi, 5684


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Pic made by a Dutch forumer:


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Great pics,Korean freeways are amazing and great density by the way!


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

All photos from Korean Expressway Corporation


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Driving Expressway between Pusan and Gwangju


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

One of the best rest stop I've ever seen in Korea


*옥계휴게소 (OkKye Rest-Stop)*














































































































































































photos from http://blog.naver.com/hdc200
































































photos from http://blog.naver.com/leecorb


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous! I've never seen such a beautiful rest stop. We can learn from this in the Netherlands....


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

from http://blog.daum.net/go9795/15864106


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

South Korea must be a beautiful country! Nice pictures, really appreciated!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

ruready1000, really nice updates, thanks for sharing.. 

Okkye rest-stop. unexpected nice facility at unexpected place.. wow


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Daum, Korean portal site, provides roadview of big cities in korea.

I randomly selected roadview and captured it.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Looks like Korean expressways has a lot of left lane hoggers.


----------



## inthejungle (Aug 23, 2006)

It's the first time i see that blue line, is it for the bus lane mentioned earlier on the post?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

inthejungle said:


> It's the first time i see that blue line, is it for the bus lane mentioned earlier on the post?


Yes, this is bus-only lane in express way. The bus-only lane includes above 9 seater private cars carrying above 6 passengers. Cheifly it's operated on saturday, sunday and holidays but some section is operated on weekdays too.

video of bus-only lane in express way


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

And this is the bus-only lane in the downtown. Unlike the expressway bus-only lane, it usually takes effect on weekdays.


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Mussoda said:


> oh,,guy.. your comment is a little funny.. yeah,, korean cars were not that good., so whatever..... ??? whatever europeans like more... koreans like korean cars and are confident of those.. maybe,, those must be have something for that,.. (i'm not car expert.. man)
> 
> anyway,, thanks for this nice thread.. guy..



If we are talking about Korean cars I'd like to add that in Poland these are very popular:






And this was my first car which I drove from 2000 to 2005. It was reliable and it has 111000 km on counter when I sold it:


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gyeong-Bu Expressway CCTV view*











In both video you can see how the bus-only lane works.


----------



## Pableras85 (Jan 23, 2009)

ruready1000 said:


>


coordinates to find it in google maps: 37.289851, 127.103680 :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

How about a huge map I made stitching Google Maps together? :cheers:


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Really nice so all these orange bits are 2x2 or more roads ?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Cool , what program did you use to stitch it onto the Google Maps


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Mateusz said:


> Really nice so all these orange bits are 2x2 or more roads ?


Yeah, don't forget South Korea is a developed country with 48 million inhabitants. The expressway network is around 3.000 kilometers long.



Nexis said:


> Cool , what program did you use to stitch it onto the Google Maps


Just paint.net


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

awesome thread and awesome pictures and awesome roads

i noticed that most highwas are concrete instead of asphalt...which is something we just cant get through our THICK SKULLS here in europe

the sheer sizes/widths/heights/amounts of concrete and steel are staggering
but i guess you need that in such terrain and with such pupulation configuration


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Most information is found on the Korean Wikipedia. You can use Google Translate through it, I did some research on the Korean Expressway network last year for the Dutch wegenwiki.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

snowman159 said:


> Route #23 north of Seoul:
> 
> Any idea why the highway in the last pic is signed as 77 instead of 23? Also, google maps shows the road in the first pic as 70 instead of 23. Are those recent changes or is google maps simply wrong?


This section of No.23 Provincial Road (so called 자유로) has been incoporated into No.77 National Highway since 2008.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*KOREAN ROAD NUMBER SYSTEM*



> Basic Formula
> 
> from West to East : an even number
> from South to North : an odd number





> *Trunk Line*
> 
> from West to East : 10, 20, 30, 40, ....
> from South to North : 15, 25, 35, 45, .....
> ...





> from West to East : an even number is given, like 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, ...
> from South to North : an odd number is given, like 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, ...





> *Government-funded Provincial Road*
> 
> It has double figures, such as 25, 86 etc.
> 
> ...





> I think there's no formula in this section or I couldn't find it.


* All of these are unofficial and just for reference.


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Thank you, ruready1000!


----------



## equn (Feb 12, 2008)

I look forward that one day Chinese highways can connect Korean highways via Pyongyang and Dandong!


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

ruready1000 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The red line on top indicates an expressway. Without is just a surface road. In most cases I've encountered, a doubled digit (11, 22, etc.) indicates a ring road or segment of a ring.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Has the exchange of fire between North and South led to any security related issues on the highways there? Especially near the border.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There is an 8-lane expressway adjacent to the DMZ.

Left: Imjin River & border with North Korea.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

An amazing video of driving though seoul (time lapse) that I just discovered on YouTube.....Hope you guys like it, I sure did. :cheers:


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Tow pictures captured by user *Slodi*. I believe it's road nbr 7.
Road markings are quite interesting on the top picture.



> http://img715.imageshack.us/i/img9430u.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^can't see it


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have mended it, so it should work properly now. Just in case I pasted links to the images.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

piotr71 said:


> Road markings are quite interesting on the top picture.


What about them. Aside from the fact the the lane markings are the same as those in the US/Canada, there's nothing special about them.


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

I did not say it clearly enough. I mean the way lanes are split and separated by double continuous lines. 2+2+1. It's not that usual.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

piotr71 said:


> Tow pictures captured by user *Slodi*. I believe it's road nbr 7.
> Road markings are quite interesting on the top picture.


Top link shows just a local road towards Bulguska Temple.

Road 7 is under second link.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Very wide carriageway at Incheon Airport:


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

Fargo Wolf said:


> Has the exchange of fire between North and South led to any security related issues on the highways there? Especially near the border.












There are these near the border. They look like over engineered advertising hoardings but if anything bad happens all the concrete at the top drops on the road destroying it. Reassuring to anyone living south of them, slightly concerning to anyone living to the north. There is also a different design on smaller roads which doesn't have a roof, I guess they are designed to topple inwards and block the road with debris. I will take some pictures myself at some point.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice video of Expressways 15, 100 and 330. (in that order)

Expressway 15 is the main north-south route along the west coast of Korea. Expressway 100 is the ring road of Seoul and Expressway 330 is a new link to the Songdo skyscraper forest.


----------



## Akasuna (Mar 19, 2007)

It's Fast Furious ?

You drive like a crazy !!!!


----------



## Akasuna (Mar 19, 2007)

It's Fast Furious ?

You drive like a crazy !!!!


----------



## spacetweek (Jan 6, 2009)

ruready1000 said:


> * All of these are unofficial and just for reference.


Do you know what the difference is between Blue expressways and purple ones?


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice video of Expressways 15, 100 and 330. (in that order)
> 
> Expressway 15 is the main north-south route along the west coast of Korea. Expressway 100 is the ring road of Seoul and Expressway 330 is a new link to the Songdo skyscraper forest.


why is the road red in some parts of the video?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Bump

Today it's 41 years ago the first cross-country Expressway was completed: Expressway 1 from Seoul to Busan.









Yesterday Pyeongchang won the 2018 Winter Olympics bid. Are there any plans for new expressway construction in the area? Especially Expressway 65 along the east coast.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I managed to retrieve all expressway opening dates and lengths of South Korea, which gives me for some nice statistics:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

ChrisZwolle, can I just ask, how come you seem to know so much about the South Korean expressway system?

It seems a bit odd that someone in The Netherlands could be such a font of knowledge on the matter!


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Aenelia (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks for the video, I drove on that new bridge but it was night time. Quiet a view also.


----------



## Slacker2 (May 14, 2011)

*Why doesn't Google Maps show any road infrastructure in the Republic of Korea?*

I can understand why they don't show anything in North Korea on the satellite map, but why is South Korea blank too? They have over 80k of roads, including 3000 km of expressways.

You have 5 minutes to rush with an explanation, or else I'll have no choice but to pull conspiracy theories form my ass.

Make that 4 minutes and 59 seconds.

Go.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

What you talking about man? South Korea is shown full of roads...

EDIT: I see what you mean now... in the satellite view.
Must be a glitch


----------



## Slacker2 (May 14, 2011)

Hmm ... didn't I just make a new thread? ... Meh ... must have been moved. Anyway



> What you talking about man? South Korea is shown full of roads...
> 
> EDIT: I see what you mean now... in the satellite view.
> Must be a glitch


Maybe. Or maybe it's the chinese government bullying google into hiding the south korean infrastructure so people can't see the massive difference in development between their satellite state, north korea, and the evil capitalist state of south korea, which is backed by the west.









http://weknowmemes.com/tag/i-dont-know-therefore-aliens/


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

:weirdo:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Google Street View was launced today in South Korea. It covers the Seoul and Busan metropolitan areas.


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Google Street View was launced today in South Korea. It covers the Seoul and Busan metropolitan areas.


That is good, but Daum also do maps.
Daum Maps

Bit too clunky though, but google streetview is too. Incidentally in that screenshot you have placed the little man almost exactly over where I used to live


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Daum Street View works incredibly slow here. Yandex is also slow (street view in Russia, Kazakhstan, Ukraine, Belarus and Turkey).


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

Naver is another street view alternative and also provides driving directions.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Nexis said:


>


Nice music matched to your road trip.


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

*South Korea National Route 42 eastbound*

Not fully an expressway, but there are some expressway and expressway-like sections. Route (42) connects Incheon on the west coast to Donghae on the east coast. Expressways {110}, {50} and {65} make the same trip in about 1/3 of the time.




The westbound version is coming soon.


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

Westbound version.


----------



## kiat7272 (Jul 2, 2012)

wow!this is just,awesome!something Malaysia can learn with,especially the parking lots,that always fullhouse during festival seasons~


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Pictures of my recent road trip through the deep South of Korea. See Panoramio for full size.

*Expressway 1 North of Busan*.































































*Expressway 12 West of Daegu*




































*Expressway 35 North of Jinju*



























*Expressway 10 around Jinju*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Expressway 100, Seoul Beltway*

Today it's exactly 25 years ago the _first_ segment of the Expressway 100 - the Seoul Beltway - opened to traffic. They've come a long way since then. The beltway wasn't completed until 28 December 2007.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*2012 end of the year statistics*

2012 was a relatively uneventful year for the Korean Expressway network. 136 kilometers of new expressway opened to traffic, largely thanks to a 107 kilometer opening of Expressway 10 along the south coast in April. The cumulative length increase was better than the previous two years though.

The length of the South Korean expressway network at 31 December 2012 is 4 183 kilometers.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

First post in 2013!
* Firstly, Noone mentioned that south Korea has standardized from the mess in the first pic to the lane indicating sign in the second pic.
















Schematic Pictures:


>


Secondly, a question I couldn't find an answer for. Since the Northern neighbor completed Pyongyang-Kaesong Expressway years ago and there is only 60-70 Km from Kaesong to Seoul city limits, isn't the government in the south thinking of a Seoul-Kaesong Freeway?

Thirdly, South Korea's road network is way more developed and also there is way more info on the subject, why is there 13 pages in the North Korean thread and only 9 in the south Korean thread?

Also, as I've seen from google maps satellite image, North Korea has started expanding its freeways very fast in the last 3-4 years (eg: Wonsoan towards north, Sinuiju towards Pyongyang) If you have any contribution or anything you want to say please contribute to the North Korean thread.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Both countries are technically at war, the border is closed and heavily mined. Why would you need an expressway going over it? In fact it's questionable why North Korea needs expressways at all with their almost non-existent private car ownership. Probably one of their vanity projects...

As for this thread it's probably not very active because there are few if any Korean posters.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

The expressways can save a lot of time and money after a possible unification.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ If a unification ever comes, I am sure that there will be decent connectors between both parts of the country very quickly. The German reunification shows what can be archieved very quickly. The ROK route numbering system is prepared for a unification, by the way.

As regards the new signage, I certainly noted it when I drove in Korea last year. I consider it a massive improvement. I should point out, however, that the second picture in your series is not a new-style gantry sign. If you want to see examples, scroll one page back.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

The second one is a new sign design.
The english is not below but rather beside the Korean script and it has the lane indicating arrows, however the signs further along the road are from the old design.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Gwangan Bridge*

The bridge on the banner today is the Gwangan Bridge in Busan. It is 7.4 kilometers long and is the second-longest bridge in Korea.


Gwangan Bridge, Busan, South Korea by MaddyCow, on Flickr


Gwangan Bridge (광안대교) by insung jeon, on Flickr


Gwangan Bridge (광안대교) by insung jeon, on Flickr

Pretty cool.


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow! Busan is great!


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Anyone who has the ability to do so, can you please change the Korean name which now means "Republic of Korea" to 대한민국의 고속도로와 고속도로 which would mean "Highways and expressways in the Republic of Korea"?? Thanks


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

^^It seems you wrote 고속도로 twice. Another possibility would be "자동차도," (translated from 自動車道 [Jidōshadō] in Japanese, another word for expressway) although I don't know if this is used in practice.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

That means cars
How about simply roads? (도로)


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

In that case "[ROK] South Korean roads and expressways • 대한민국의 도로와 고속도로" would be our best bet.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

ForteTwo said:


> In that case "[ROK] South Korean roads and expressways • 대한민국의 도로와 고속도로" would be our best bet.



Thanks for fixing the error. Yes, now who is able to change it?


----------



## wildthing121675 (Jan 15, 2013)

Impressive roads out there in South Korea! To add on the topic, not long ago on Youtube I saw a video of a Korean freeway that was like right along the border with North Korea and you could see clearly the barbed-wire and the guard towers looking out at the water at North Korea. 

Not sure which vid it was or who posted it but it was quite fascinating. 

wildthing


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Expressway 153*

The new Expressway 153 opened to traffic on 28 March. The ultimate plan is to extend it further south, parallel to Expressway 15, down to the Boryeong area. It is planned to open in 2018.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Expressway 153*

The Expressway 153 opened just over a month ago. This video by Aboutkorea covered the entire route from south to north. It is the fourth north-south expressway south of Seoul. The amount of traffic is quite remarkable for such a brand-new expressway. It's loaded with trucks.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

What does Wichido mean? (on the picture-top right)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Bukhang Bridge / North Port Bridge, Busan*

The new Bukhang Bridge in Busan. It will open in 2014.


Bukhang Bridge 북항대교 by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr


착한 사람만 보인다는 그 달 by jeonghokim, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ The second picture :drool: .


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Daedong Hwamyeong Bridge, Busan*

The Daedong Hwamyeong Bridge across the Nakdong River in Busan opened to traffic on July 9, 2012.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Inje Tunnel*

The largest tunnel project of South Korea is the Inje Tunnel, part of Expressway 60 from Seoul to Yangyang. The new tunnel will open to traffic in 2015. It will be the longest road tunnel of South Korea.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Yi-Sun sin Bridge*

The Yi-Sun sin Bridge near Yeosu. It opened in 2012 and is the 4th longest suspension bridge in the world.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Banghwa Bridge, Seoul*

Banghwa Bridge across the Han River in Seoul. This is the starting point of Expressway 130 to Incheon Airport. It opened in 2000. It has stub ramps for the 88 urban expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Yi-Sun sin Bridge*

Again:


Yi Sun-sin Bridge (이순신대교) by insung jeon, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Seoul


Cheongdam Bridge, South Korea - Photographed by 박형열 by stockphotos.io, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Banpo Bridge in Seoul.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*North Port Bridge, Busan*

The North Port Bridge, or Bukhang Bridge in Busan will open to traffic on 22 May 2014.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

that circle ramp up to it looks scary as hell to drive on!


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Innsertnamehere said:


> that circle ramp up to it looks scary awesome as hell to drive on!


There, fixed that for ya! :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*North Port Bridge, Busan*

The North Port Bridge or Bukhang Bridge opened to traffic in Busan.

Specs:
* 3,331 meters long
* 540 meter main span
* 60 meter clearance below deck
* 190 meter tall pylons


부산 북항대교 Bukhang Bridge by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr


북항대교 Bukhang Bridge by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr


Bukhang Bridge Busan 북항대교 by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A new large suspension bridge under construction in Ulsan. It has a main span of 1150 meters.


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

^^ Renders from http://www.dasan93.co.kr/














































May:



















http://nknews.kr/ab-1689-1554


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Where are the korean users in SSC? This project will be finish next year and the first information was today (thanks ChrisZwolle)

Find information about korean projects is really difficult so, no korean users, no korean threads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Expressway 14*

A new expressway recently began construction; Expressway 14 from Hamyang to Ulsan (145 kilometers long). 

It runs about 30 kilometers north of Expressway 10 and 30 kilometers south of Daegu. Closer to Ulsan it runs just south of Expressway 16, apparently to give the major industrial city of Ulsan a second outlet to the west.

The first 45 kilometer segment from Miryang to Ulsan began construction in March 2014. It will open in 2019 or 2020. The remaining sections from Hamyang to Miryang will begin construction in 2014 and 2015, so that the entire expressway is completed by 2021.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Any info on Seoul-Munsan Expressway, like what number is it? Expected date of start of construction? expected opening day?


----------



## paeh (Jul 20, 2011)

Sr.Horn said:


> Where are the korean users in SSC? This project will be finish next year and the first information was today (thanks ChrisZwolle)
> 
> Find information about korean projects is really difficult so, no korean users, no korean threads.


my guess is that there aren't many koreans who are proficient in english? i don't know lol


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

South Koreans tend to be very proficient in english. More likely they stick to the local sections or have some sort of local korean website with a similar focus of SSC but in korean.


----------



## javimix19 (Mar 9, 2010)

I read in Wikipedia that all expressway in South Korea have tolls. Is true? 

I can't believe that some stretches have no tolls. (bypasses, entrances to cities, etc.)


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ It makes sense, it's the same thing in Iran. The sections near cities are there to reduce traffic in the city and this can be done if they are toll-free
Sections outside the city would be utilized anyways even if it's tolled


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*2017 expressway openings*

A lot of expressways will open to traffic this year.

http://www.updownnews.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=64719

* 13 January 2017: Expressway 105 Namhae Expressway 3rd Branch (15 km)
* 22 March 2017: Expressway 400 Seoul Second Ring Expressway (Incheon - Gimpo, 29 km)
* 31 May 2017: Expressway 110 Second Gyeongin Expressway (Anyang - Seongnam, 22 km)
* 27 June 2017: Expressway 301 Sangju - Yeongcheon Expressway (94 km)
* June 2017: Expressway 60 Seoul–Yangyang Expressway (Hongcheon - Yangyang, 72 km)
* 22 July 2017: Expressway 29 Sejong - Pocheon Expressway (51 km)
* December 2017: Expressway 600 Busan Outer Circular Expressway (48 km)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*South Korean expressway development*

South Korea opened 245 kilometers of new expressway last year, the most since 2009 and the third-most kilometers of new expressway in a single year ever.


----------



## Ices77 (Nov 15, 2014)

For sure impressive but not that surprising taking into account high developed econmy, total population and land area. Did they built a lot through diffficult terrain?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Korea is quite mountainous, so expressways tend to have many tunnels, in particular in the eastern half. Not many areas are flat, most of the flat areas are found along the west coast. 

Although Korea has many tunnels, there aren't many high bridges like you find in China. Most major bridges are in urban areas and industrial areas along the coasts. Of particular interest is the Busan–Geoje Fixed Link, an 8.2 kilometer bridge-tunnel with two cable-stayed bridges and the world's deepest immersed tunnel (at the time of opening in 2010).


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the Namhae Expressway Jinrye-Undong Section*

As mention by ChrisZwolle, a new section of the Namhae (South Sea) expressway opened yesterday between Jinrye in Gimhae and Undong in Changwon. The section is 15km long, 










http://www.idomin.com/?mod=news&act=articleView&idxno=528179

Its main function is to allow traffic in and out of the Busan 2nd harbor without the need to actually go East towards downtown Busan


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151120_121029 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151120_120936 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
This car road(my home town) buried underground U/C progress now.
*total 10.3㎞ buried underground* and to built some park and over ground road make as ordinary car road. For people easily access into river park.
now Hyundai construction + GS construction U/C

A while a go U/C stop due to citizens complain about CAR GAS'S OUTLET. They complain about those gas which came from underground tunnel might be damage into school and apartment. But construction consortium agreed to built new special "filter" and facility in tunnel


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_3785 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3786 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
free upload image
^^
7.53km bury underground tunnel


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Official completed "인천~김포"incheon~gympo highway 
28.88㎞ length
speed limit 100㎞/h
fee $3 
also longest under sea tunnel in korea 5.5㎞


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That would be Expressway 400, the second metropolitan ring road


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Expressway 12*

A new Expressway 12 extradosed bridge west of Goryeong.

It is one of the few high extradosed bridges in the world. Most recently built extradosed bridges are river crossings.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Expressway 301*

The 94 kilometer long Sangju - Yeongcheon Expressway (Expressway 301) opens to traffic on Wednesday:










http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/06/25/2017062500398.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Expressway 29*

The 51 kilometer (45 km mainline + 6 km branch route) Expressway 29, also known as the Guri - Pocheon Expressway, will open to traffic on Friday, June 30. It connects the eastern side of Seoul with towns farther north, reducing travel time by more than half.

Expressway 29 seen here at Expressway 100:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hehe, you missed one highway opening 

*Opening of the Hongcheon-Yangyang expressway*

It will now be much easier to access Yangyang, Sokcho and the east Gangwon coast in general from Seoul.

The Hongcheon-Yangyang section of the Seoul-Yangyang highway will open to traffic tonight at 8pm. The new section is 72 kilometers long, and will feature the Inje tunnel, longest road tunnel in Korea. This will cut travel time to Yangyang to 90 minutes










http://www.newsis.com/view/?id=NISX20170630_0014970853&cID=10818&pID=10800


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

They opened 261 kilometers of national expressway in the first half of 2017, making 2017 already the 3rd most productive year in Korean history for expressway inaugurations. 2001 remains the most productive year by far, when a little over 500 kilometers opened to traffic. 2003 was the most recent year with no expressway completions at all.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
Sub bu gan sun high way to buried underground U/C
10.33km to buried underground and over ground ordinary car road and pedestrian friendly crossing and walking street. 
10% progress
location Road view => http://naver.me/5vA4AqCt


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*2nd Namhae Bridge*

I was browing on Google Earth along the south coast of Korea, and I noticed a large new suspension bridge under construction east of Gwangyang, just 500 meters west of the Namhae suspension bridge.

It seems to have a main span in the 890-900 meters range, so it's quite a large suspension bridge. Evidently it is planned to open in the second half of 2018. 

Google Maps location: https://www.google.com/maps?ll=34.94262,127.86816&z=16&t=h


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the Anyang-Seongnam Expressway*

Yesterday, at 10am, opened the Anyang-Seongnam section of the 2nd Gyeongin Expressway.

The road is 21.9 km, and complete the expressway which creates an alternative to the original Gyeongin Expressway between Incheon and Wonju.










http://www.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2017092613254940691


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*SUBU gansun high way buried underground U/C*
























^^
Below is located at 5~6 district area 
It seem like they has little bit ambitious blue print which make more pedestrian friendly ground instead of over ground highway.
20171106_172200 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171106_171928 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171106_172156 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

Now this pedestrian road partly closed due to subu underground U/C
I have no idea how they arranged this beautiful cherry blossom road
Hopefully they preserved this plant.





around project area view
Can see Gangnam circle highway which recently completed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Expressway 600*

The first 11.5 km section of the Busan Outer Loop Expressway (Expressway 600) opens to traffic tomorrow (28/12). The rest will open on 7 February 2018.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

295 kilometers of expressway opened to traffic in 2017, the third best development in history.


----------

